# Some great Restaurant deals...



## THE MACHINE (29 Jun 2004)

Has anyone experience of this Restaurant and Activities Voucher book ...ezyliving.ie , its been made available through our company sports and social club at a discount , i had a look at the website and there appears to be some good deals ...two main courses for the price of one , €25 off the total bill etc ...why would these restaurants and businesses agree to be in this book when they always seem to be booked out these days...???...its not like they need the advertising ...


----------



## oliversmoney (29 Jun 2004)

My social club sent around an email last week also - a girl in my group bought the book for €39 (I think thats a special price through social clubs??) - she went to Mcgrattans at the weekend and saved about €20.  I think the book lasts till next this time next year - I'll know more later in the week cos I'll probably get one on payday!


----------



## sueellen (29 Jun 2004)

*Re: Link to web site*

Could you post the web site link as I would be interested in having a look at it pse and thanks


----------



## car (30 Jun 2004)

*I use*

something similar for the the last 6-7 years.  I heartily recommend them ifyou intend traveling or eating out in ireland.

[broken link removed]

check out their venues and percentage discounts here

[broken link removed]

If you go away a couple of times or eat out 3-4 times a year and use the book, it pays for itself.

I just rang them to get current prices, as the book runs from jan-dec they have a deal of 205e for this years and you get next years free in jan.  
They said next years should be going up to around 215, so seems like a good deal.


----------



## okidoki987 (30 Jun 2004)

*ezyliving*

The Machine: You will find that most of the restaurants
listed in the book would not be "A" list restaurants.

I Use: most of those are located in N.I. which is great if you live there......

Ezyliving make their money by selling the books with the discounts and the restaurants make money by people going to their premises and buying food/drink for a cost of max 25 EURO (nett cost to them probably 10).
Most of the vouchers need some money spent i.e. buy one get one free, so you are not getting it for nothing.
The people who use the vouchers may not have gone there before, so it's a way of getting people to go to your premises.

Having said all that people should be aware that a lot of the vouchers in Ezyliving can be got 
(A) In the back of the Blue book in Dublin (I think that's the name, it's the small phone book with adds for plumbers, tilers etc.
(B) On www.pigsback.com
(C) On the back of a supermarket shopping receipt.
and all these are FREE.

One thing about the book Ezyliving say they will buy the book back off you if you don't make at least the amount the book cost you originally.


----------



## THE MACHINE (30 Jun 2004)

*EzyLiving*

From what i can tell its a DUBLIN Restaurant and Activities Voucher book ...dont know where your getting NI from ...fair point Ezyliving make money from the sale of the book and the Restaurants get more customers and maybe some new business ...but so what if i save money also , afterall who amoung us doesn't go out for a meal every now and then ,the odd takeaway etc ...???

"One thing about the book Ezyliving say they will buy the book back off you if you don't make at least the amount the book cost you originally".

You can't get fairer than that ...looks like no lose situtation to me ... 

here you go suellen ...[broken link removed]


----------



## lindakeeleyhotmailcom (30 Jun 2004)

*Just bought the ezyliving guide*

I bought the ezyliving guide through my social club last week.  It was on Special offer for only €39.00.  I think it is normally €50.00.  The great thing about the vouchers in this book, is that they can be used any day of the week including Friday & Saturday nights (which makes a change).  It's different to the Independant directory as with most of their vouchers you can only use them up to Thurs and sometimes only up to 7.30pm.  With the ezyliving guide you can use it at the busiest time on a Saturday night if you wish.  That's why it is so good.  As for Logan Leisure - €215 are you kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okidoki987 (30 Jun 2004)

*re*

The bit about NI was actually in reference to loganleisure.co.uk.


----------



## THE MACHINE (30 Jun 2004)

*Ezyliving...*

My mistake ...thought your were referring to the Ezyliving Book which is Dublin only ...i reckon a well organised individual could do well out of this book.

Rainyday and Clubman any opinions on this product ...???


----------



## bluebean (30 Jun 2004)

*re*

Is there anything like the ezyliving book for outside of Dublin?

Thanks.


----------



## pksal (30 Jun 2004)

*ezyliving guide*

I don't know if there is a similar guide outside of Dublin.  But I know the Ezyliving guide covers part of Kildare and Wicklow as well


----------



## car (1 Jul 2004)

*logan leisure*

Logan leisure, while being more expensive, is far more comprehensive with its restaraunt list.  A brief comparison with ezyliving also shows the accomodation, golf club and other leisure activity offers that ezyliving doesnt have.  Thats where you save the money.
If you dont think its value, work out how many meals/hotels/events/trips in ireland youve made in the last 12 months, then go to ezyliving and loganleisure and work out whether they would have saved you money if youd bought them.  The loganleisure did save me money, simple as that.


----------



## Tom (1 Jul 2004)

*logan leisure*

Its not true to say they mostly feature N.Ireland restaurants, I'd say they only comprise about 10%.


----------



## THE MACHINE (1 Jul 2004)

*EzyLiving ...*

For those people who live in Dublin they can be certain they will be eating out in Dublin Restaurants X number of times each year so that way they are very likely to make savings with a book like Ezyliving ... does your average person based in Dublin travel around Ireland several times a year ...???...sales reps maybe ...unless you knew you were planning travelling around Ireland it would seem silly to buy a voucher book that you may not need...especially when it cost €215...would a person take out travel insurance costing €215 on the off chance they might be travelling that year ...


----------



## car (1 Jul 2004)

*well...*

its all relative isnt it.  Even if you bought a 1 euro voucher for somewhere and didnt use it wouldnt be value would it?

Head away to a country hotel with the missus twice in a year and the 215e voucher book has paid for itself.  Go for a couple of meals and youre quids in.   
As Id said earlier, the book worked out for me because I use it.  But if you stay at home all year, take 2 weeks in santa ponsa in the summer,  your idea of eating out regular is taking her to the local italian/chinese/indian for yer anniversary/valentines/birthday every year, then no, the book is not for you.


----------



## THE MACHINE (1 Jul 2004)

*EzyLiving ...*

Exactly Car ...the fact is that most people do take the missus to the LOCAL Italian / Indian / Chinese for Birthdays and special Occasions , and rather than taking their holidays in Ireland ( bad weather and to expensive ) most people will holiday in the Sun where its a lot cheeper to eat out ...
Logan leisures book might suit some people but i suspect the majority of people would benefit from a book thats closer to home and cover more of the day to day realities...


----------



## oliversmoney (1 Jul 2004)

*Re: well...*

I Just bought the ezyliving book, looks good, good few restaurants on it out my way and in town.  Surely save more than a few hundred over the next year.  Has a few racecourses in there too and tourist attractions.  Has beauty salons and tanning places too – dont know if I'll get around to using them!  Has a casino also, didn’t know there was one in Dublin?


----------



## car (1 Jul 2004)

*casinos*

Theres lots of casinos in dublin.  Matt cooper (i think)  had a good chat with the guy out of the merrion the other night, the place that held the world championship.  Theres a poker  tournament every wednesday with upwards of 120 people attending.  If I heard it right, 20e entry and 4000e prize money.  Cant see the economics of that so I must have heard it wrong, unless its a means to just getting people to go the place.  anyone?


----------



## pksal (3 Jul 2004)

*ezyliving*

I didn't realise that there was a casino in Dublin.  Except for the Marino Casino of course, you learn something new every day.

Machine I agree with you most of us 'joe soaps' go to the local restaurants.  

I went out last night to La Caverna in Temple bar and had a lovely meal there.  I saved myself €15.00.  I have never been there before.  Why I don't know, because I always end up going to Luigi Malone's right across the road.  Anyway The meal was lovely and I have to say I would go back.  

I also went to Lisa Tratorria in Terenure on Thursday night.  I have to say that was really good.  The food there was great.  A real nice old Italian Style restaurant.  Highly recommended.  Again I have never been and only for the ezyliving guide, I probably would never have gone.

I am going to go down to the Japanese Gardens this weekend if the weather is any good.  Haven't been there since I was a kid.  

OK so I am probably overdoing it a bit going out and about using the ezyliving guide.  But I guess I am delighted with it, I am definitely getting my moneys worth here.  The best buy I have had in years.


----------

